# LapTop recommendations wanted



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would like to get a laptop so I am not attached to my computer during the day. It doesn't have to have all of the "bells and whistles". 

I plan on using it for getting online mainly so it needs to have or be able to have wireless connectivity and at a minimum run MS Money 2005 (maybe Money '07 when it comes out). It would be nice if I could use it for downloading pcitures from my camera but that's not a necessity. 

So, what would be a decent, cheap laptop for my needs?

I know this will probably open up a big ole can of worms but I just need something really simple to get online with.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I personally think you cannot go wrong with a Dell. Running Windows XP wil allow you to deal with digital cameras with no problems. If you plan on being wireless and online a lot, get the most RAM you feel like spending the money on. You don't have to go biggest but don't get the smallest either. Dealing with photos, downloads, music and the net can really slow a computer down. Its cheaper now than buying it later and programs will only require more as time goes by. I am very happy with my Dell Inspiron 600m. Its a little heavy compared to some, if weight is a concern. Other than that, I have no complaints. If memory serves, it was $1k including the 3 year extended warranty. I spill coffee on the keyboard, I'm covered

Don't ditch the old computer, it will make a good server computer for the wireless adn allow for more hacking protection. OK, thats the limit of my knowledge. When in doubt, call a 14 year old


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I second the Dell reuptation. We have 2 desktops and 1 laptop (Inspiron) made by them and never had a problem with any of them.

I know the prices can look a little scary, but you can eliminate the things you don't need as you "build" it from their site, then it's comparable.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I live about 80 miles from the headquarters of Micron and I'd recommend ...... a Dell too. I have 3 of them. I'm currenlty typing this on my Inspiron laptop which I absolutely love. No issues. Great support should you ever need it (you won't). They build a very good product and stand behind it.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would recommend a Dell. I got an Inspiron 1505e or something like that. Large screen, fast and reliable. Not heavy at all. Look for the Duo-Core processor, or something like that. 

You can't go wrong with a Dell. Price and reliability is fantastic.

-John N.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

MacBook?

Great with all kinds of cameras and of of course the ipod. Can run Windows on it as well as O/S X

A little pricey to get into but they last forever


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Mac !!!!!!!!!!!?

I could say something here but I'll just be nice and let it slide........


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

> MacBook?
> 
> Great with all kinds of cameras and of of course the ipod. Can run Windows on it as well as O/S X
> 
> A little pricey to get into but they last forever


Completely agree with the Apple suggestion. Price is definitely higher, but so is the reliability. My apple has 60 gig hard drive, impressive battery time, a screen that doesn't require magnification and all the jingles. Plus, no fear of virus' or spyware.


----------



## aquabum (Aug 16, 2006)

I usually stay away from these computer recommendations, but since Dell seems so heavily vamped, I feel the need to chime in. 

I am an IT professional. At work my supervisor and I are frequently asked to give recommendations. A particular Dell system seemed like a good value. That was until the hard drive crashed. This alone is not so much a cause for concern. On occasion a system will install just fine and then have the the hard drive crash after a week or two. 

What made this incident stand out was the Dell response. I was not the initial person to call Dell. My supervisor had recommended the system and felt responsible to call them. She spent four hours on the phone, being bounced back and fourth from software to hardware support. At the end off this episode, they hung up on her. 

The following day I hear her on the phone again. By this time she is livid. I decide to make a call to Dell since it seems by the sound of her voice that she is well beyond the point of calmly trying to resolve this. Fast forward another four hours. We are both still on the phone. I finally state to the umpteenth support agent that I will not do any more troubleshooting. He insists that it is part of the terms of the warranty to do the troubleshooting. I stress that we have already spent a combined 12 hours on a problem that takes mere minutes to diagnose. He insists. I yield and tell him that I will give him 30 minutes of troubleshooting time and not a second more. We get 15 minutes into it and he finally declares the hard drive dead. He issues me a case number and tells me that the new hard drive will be sent out but I will receive a call from another department. 

Fast forward two days. No return call. I contact Dell AGAIN. They canceled our replacement and never notified us or explained why. 

Fast forward another six hours between my boss and I. They finally give us a confirmation that it will ship out. We get the part, install it and live, er happily ever after?!?

Not what I would call a model for good customer support.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Dummies::Laptops For Dummies:Book Information

Laptops for Dummies by Dan Gookin

This is the best investment in any computer you will ever make.

I purchased the Book - Buying a Computer for Dummies by Dan Gookin the 2004 Edition and it was the best thing that I have ever done. Bar None - best $$ spent on computers.

I am sure his book - Laptops for Dummies is just as good.

Before I had read this book, I thought I knew about computers. I read, read, and re-read this book. Referred to it as I first got my machine, and referred to it again when I had 'issues' with customer service.

I am extremely happy with my home computer and even 2 years after purchasing it, feel that it is very well suited for the needs of myself and my family. I also have considered the idea of getting a laptop, and when I get serious I will DEFINITELY purchase Dan Gookin's latest book.

It is such a good book, even 2 years later - it is still a good read.

Let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I second the advice to AVIOD DELL! Within 6 months, my hard drive crashed, and I spent too m any hours to count trying to figure everything out. A few months later I had power problems, went through two new chargers and a new battery before they finally sent out someone to replace my motherboard. A laptop that goes through a hard drive and a motherboard in less than ONE YEAR is NOT one I'd recommend.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I think it really depends. I've had great experiences with Dell. Less than 48 hrs from pick up to return after my Optical Drive was declared dead. Maybe spent 30min on the phone. For their desktops, I've had 300 of them that have worked just fine in a Navy shipboard environment.

I've had OK experiences with HP Laptops and horrible experience with HP desktops.

I've seen Gateways eat themselves in a matter of months, and this was when a Gateway was "Top of the Line".


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Dan Gookin goes over in detail:

Hardware

Service

and Support. 

Anyone can sell a computer for dirt cheap. Service and Support - you get what you pay for. If you have the money for an Apple - Consumer Reports has given it good scores for what 3+ years now. Comes complete with everything. The only thing Apple does NOT have is a marketing department. Although the few ads they have, I LOVE! If you are NOT looking for a laptop but are looking for an Apple you can afford - look at the Mac Mini. You can actually put it on top of your CPU tower (Windows tower) and switch back and forth between one and the other to compare. 

The one time my family and I went into the Apple Store - I told the guy I had 5 minutes tops for him to give me everything he had - before my wife and kids would want to leave the store. By the time we were done, they all had done their thing on the Apple Computers and not one of the kids had an issue with causing problems on the computers. Apple is TOPS in SERVICE AND SUPPORT. 

If you cannot afford an Apple, you have to shop for service and support and look very closely at what you are purchasing from Dell. If you don't pay for it, you won't get it. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the replies so far. For some reason, I stopped getting updates to this thread after about the third response so I thought it had died. I have still not made a decision on a computer yet and it may take me a while. 

I appreciate all the recommendations for a MAC but I think that is out. I have a desktop PC (some off-brand we purchased in 2000) and I have no idea how difficult it would be to link the two together in a network type configuration, if it is even possible. 

Like I said initially, I really only want it to get online, run MS-Money, andmaybe use it to download pics from my camera. Thought these are my current needs I do imagine once i get using it, I will want to do more with it 

Thanks again for the recommendatiions so far.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I have no idea how difficult it would be to link the two together in a network type configuration, if it is even possible.


 It is not difficult. It is supposed to be very easy. Although, I have never done it myself. Have you seen the ad's on tv regarding this? They are quite cute and funny. But I defer to Mike for an actual experienced computer tech person for how easy it is to actually do.

I have a Dell Dimension Computer that I am very happy with. 2-3 years later it is still doing everything that I need it to, and my family still has not explored all the possiblities with it.

Take your time choosing. Let us know how it goes. I am curious.

Let me know if you like the book. The local library may have a copy. 
I am also curious what the latest book is like.

Let us know how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

You can network a Mac and a PC together just fine if the goal is to share a broadband connection. If it's to share other resources like printers, etc, it starts to get a little trickier but not impossible.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

I recomment a dell's or Hp's.
Hp's would be a lesser second choice but def a choice.
Honestly if you're doing basic things on it you don't need a $2000 machine. Nor will you have to worry about making the system do backflips to complete a task, as a highend gaming com would.
Just snoop around the dell website...they have great support and such also very competative prices. People have different experiences but Dell has a very good reputation.

And if you're worried about networks and internet (this is my current major)
then don't worry. With the internet expanding as it is everything has become MUCH easier to manage. Most devices are PNP (plug and play) so all you do is attach a device and the hardware does the work for you.
Also most computers come with wireless connectivity as default nowdays.

If you do decide to go with a PC and you can wait it out for just a bit longer...you might as well wait.
If you haven't heard Mircosoft has a new OS coming out in early 2007 Called VISTA
Windows Vista: Get Ready

This is "supposed" to be the breakthrough for the Windows OS the one that puts Mircosoft and Mac on the same level. (hah!)

So essentially if you buy a PC now in less than a year it will already have a outdated/less supported version of windows.
It's also pretty pointless to upgrade a system that was designed for XP to VISTA due to the new coding and file management and such.

So if you want my personnal two cents, just wait, wait untill VISTA comes out and you will probably be MUCH happier.

be sure to check out that link!
-moo


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

oh btw if you're looking to linkup two computers on one internet connection (LAN/homenetwork) it's incredibly easy.
like I said above PNP and windows walks you right through the very short process. ;-p


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Moo said:


> So if you want my personnal two cents, just wait, wait untill VISTA comes out and you will probably be MUCH happier.
> -moo


My experience with a new Microsoft opperating system (as opposed to an upgrade / service pack / tweak) is that you don't want a thing to do with it until it's been out for 5 or 6 months........kind of like the advice to never buy the first model year of a new car. It takes them a while to get the bugs worked out.

So, it probably makes some sense to wait for the new opperating system, if you don't need a computer for a year or so. When was the last time Microsoft hit their scheduled release date?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> you don't want a thing to do with it until it's been out for 5 or 6 months........kind of like the advice to never buy the first model year of a new car. It takes them a while to get the bugs worked out.


 This is one of the things that make the (Apple) ads on television so funny to watch. We all use Windows and Microsoft because we almost 'have to' just because it is everywhere, but things like this is what makes Apple look so good. If Microsoft did not own 25% of the stock in Apple, I am sure that Apple would be more aggressive in slamming Microsoft. (I do wish their marketing dept was more aggressive... would make life more interesting )

And don't bother to wait. If you need a computer now, get a computer now.

There will always be something new coming out. And like guaiac_boy said, the latest is not always the best. Buy and use what works.

I just followed Moo's link to the Vista computer evalutation; and I will NOT be switching in the future. If you do, you may have software that is no longer compatible with your computer. Unless, you really want to have to buy ALL NEW SOFTWARE. Dan Gookin discusses this. Your operating system comes with your computer when you buy the computer. Your computer (CPU, motherboard, etc) is DESIGNED for that version operating system and software that is compatible with that version operating system.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I am searching around Dell for a new laptop for Carolyn, all but their bottom of the barrel line say they are Vista compatible. Not that I would want the upgrade now and I really wish you could get a computer without all the crap on it. Mine came with all these trial versoins of MS programs that they want you to get hooked on and buy. Its really annoying and you can never fully get rid of them. Guess that's why some folks do linux and such.

A few other pieces of advice: Forget photoshop and just download Giimp for free. Also, forget buying a word processing program and download the Open Office, again for free. Both ar open source and very good programs.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I really wish you could get a computer without all the crap on it.


 Dennis, it has been a very long time since I went to Dell's website, but isn't that an option? I thought it WAS possible to purchase a PC without the operating system installed. In fact, I learned the hard way that if you purchased the software from the store, you can get support from Microsoft (if that is what you purchase). But if the software comes pre-installed like you said, you need to get your support from Dell (Oh, no!!).


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

First thing I do with any new computer system - format the hard drive & build it up from scratch. There is SO MUCH garbage that they load on it. Boot time will be improved and available memory is better too without needing to sort through all the junk on startup.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Yeah, I am more referring to the extra junk...Yahoo-this and AOL pre-installed that, trial versions of stuff. Reformatting with the MS OS software does not get rid of that, does it?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes it gets rid of all kinds of junk. The Yahoo and AOL crap are marketing deals with Dell and the like, not with MS. Granted MS does put some crap on and build from scratch takes hours to accomplish due to the myriad of updates needed along with all the driver updates for video, sound and the like. But in the end you can build a lean machine that has a minimum of extraneous stuff.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

The really maddening thing for me is the numerous useless utilities that get loaded into resident memory every time you boot up. They sit there for years on end, taking up space, reducing efficiency, and performing no useful service. Dell (and everyone else) put tons of proprietary monitoring software, so-called "intelligent" help files, and system monitors on the machine in addition to the annoying bait-ware AOL junk and the like. A clean system install directly from the Microsoft OS disks eliminates 90% of this.

Sequence I use:

Format hard drive (change partitions if you'd like)
Change the system BIOS to boot from CD-ROM (or DVD)
Boot from Windows Install disk
Proceed with install
Change BIOS back to boot from hard drive
Get the internet active
Connect to your network, if any (or you can do this later)
Run Windows automatic updates (this usually takes a few iterations to get everything - some updates require earlier updates)
Update video, sound, and other drivers as needed (not doing this can sometimes really slow the system down)
Install software & updates
Transfer data files to the machine
Load a good antivirus program and sweep everything when you finish.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I realized that nobody's recommended lenovo/ IBM thinkpad. I think that they make great systems and have excellent customer service to boot. Although, I haven't had a great deal of experience with labtops (I'm a custom desktop guy). I've used gateway and IBM labtops and think that IBM makes a great product.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Thinkpads are ok, but if you want something cheap but reliable, go with DELL 
I've got Latitude D600 and it works great! You can get this model for $500 - $700 on Ebay. If you want to buy a laptop from dell, here what you should look for considering the fact that you won't need it for gaming 

Processor: 1.8 - 2.4 Intel Centrino or D [2.0*]
Memory: 512MB - 1GB*
Graphics: 32MB or whatever it comes with. 32 is a minimu though  and 128 would be nice!
HDD: 60-120GB - whatever you need 

* = recommended.
Mine is
1.6 Intel Centrino, 30GB HDD, 512 RAM, 32 Video and I run everything on it  (including PS)

Matt


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Load a good antivirus program and sweep everything when you finish.


 Vista is not compatible with Norton Internet Security. Which is why I have no interest in upgrading to Vista. What is PS?


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah I guess i take some things for granted. Of course MS won't hit the release date and it's incredibly likely that the first version will be buggy as H3ll. 
I'm not trying to discourage you from buying a new comp now..lol sorry if it seemed that way. 
The only reason much of the new programs won't work with vista is because it's a 64 bit OS compared to the 32bit xp most of us run now...there is always a transition period with new technology. just as there was when computers went from 16 bit to 32 bit years ago.

And if you're looking to get rid of all that junk that comes with your mircosoft(advertising system) then i go. WOOHOO!

yes delete that crap!

reformatting is a good idea, there are several way's to do it too. You could even take the time to partition your drive Better if you like. 
If you can get the computer from a supplier without it having a preinstalled OS go for it...and if you do some research online and learn how to tweak during your format you'll thank yourself.

And I'm guessing PS is photoshop?
Like dennis said if you want something like that just download GIMP or Blender.
Both free, both used in Bigscreen movies.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

This thread got me thinking about a Laptop for myself eventually. I even stopped by the bookstore local to my workplace to purchase Dan Gookin's most recent book. I was itching to just tear through it while waiting for my mother in law at the Albany Airport.

The help in the store let me know that his latest book for Laptops is coming out on the 16th of THIS MONTH. Which got us both wondering - what version is on the shelf? It took some digging but we found out the latest on the shelf was from 2004. I can wait 10 days. I will learn more from that book than.....

I was almost tempted to purchase the old book anyway just for something to read on Laptops.

10 more days..... Now I have to go back online again and check if I can purchase the new one NOW.

Boy, from reading your posts - you guys know a lot about computers. Meanwhile my wife thinks *I* know a lot about computers ! :happy: ha, ha. I just use them every day of my life.

384 pages Release Date October 2006 $21.99 Laptop for Dummies, 2nd Edition Dan Gookin - Sneak Peek Table of contents '12 PAGES'!!!!!


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

It's hard to keep up with all the latest computer technology, everything changes so fast...And I thought i was the only one waiting on that book!
hahaha!


Oh btw if you want a really AWESOME laptop go here
Alienware.com
I own the new ALX model...and all i can say is wow! It's amazing.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Moo, did you get it?

By the way, for those that did not know, Dan Gookin who the Dummies phenomenon started with DOS for Dummies in 1991. He has more than 11 million copies of his books in print and translated into 32 languages.

If you are interested his website is : Wambooli


----------

